# DVD Brenner erkennt Rohlinge nicht



## Danielku15 (7. August 2006)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar hab ich hier einen LG DVD Brenner (LG GSA-4167B). Er erkennt beschriebene CDs sowie DVDs jedoch sobald ich versuche einen Rohling einzulegen erkennt er diesen nicht. Firmware ist die aktuellste von der Herstellerfirma drauf. Treiber ist der Aktuellste der Windowstreiber. Das Nero Hilfsprogramm zeigt mir auch an dass er alle Formate schreiben kann jedoch er reagiert nicht wenn ein Rohling eingelegt wird. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei diesem Problem helfen.

gruß Danielku15


----------

